# searching for NSFW Macro/micro rp.



## JackJackal (Mar 20, 2018)

Just looking for specifics now. If you want to rp then start a conversation with me or let me know here! Also Anyone can join I don't care as long as your good at rp's


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

oh! and my name is JackJackal#2852


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 27, 2018)

Bump


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

lets try my luck again.


----------



## ToonyWoof21 (May 10, 2018)

Hey a fellow macro lover ^^ I may be interested, have Kik by any chance?


----------



## JackJackal (May 10, 2018)

ToonyWoof21 said:


> Hey a fellow macro lover ^^ I may be interested, have Kik by any chance?


sorry but no


----------



## JackJackal (May 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## ktezera (May 11, 2018)

is this rp offer still open?


----------



## JackJackal (May 11, 2018)

ktezera said:


> is this rp offer still open?


yep yep!


----------



## ktezera (May 11, 2018)

Im open to give it a go if you want^^


----------



## JackJackal (May 11, 2018)

do you have discord?


----------



## ktezera (May 11, 2018)

Yeh it’s ktezera#7115


----------



## Wolf22red (May 11, 2018)

I am interested in a Macro/Micro RP, it kinda goes with an RP idea I have.


----------



## JackJackal (May 11, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> I am interested in a Macro/Micro RP, it kinda goes with an RP idea I have.


do you have discord?


----------



## JackJackal (May 11, 2018)

if so give me your name for it and I will send a friend request


----------



## Wolf22red (May 11, 2018)

I do have Discord but I can't access it since I can only use my 2DS and PS3 to use the internet, they can't run Discord and this is also why I can't reply to comments, I can only use Rich Text. Can we RP with the conversation thing ?


----------



## JackJackal (May 11, 2018)

you mean the dm? yah we can do that.


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

I'm still open for more!


----------



## JackJackal (May 17, 2018)

bump


----------



## JackJackal (May 21, 2018)

*hums patiently*


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2018)

once more. Bump


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 14, 2018)

Still open.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 22, 2018)

Bump


----------



## DemonSukaii (Oct 22, 2018)

I'd be up for rping, I'll add you!


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 22, 2018)

Cool


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 22, 2018)

DemonSukaii said:


> I'd be up for rping, I'll add you!


I dont think I got it. Can you resend?


----------



## DemonSukaii (Oct 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I dont think I got it. Can you resend?


ahh okay i resent hopefully it got to you!


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## PercyD (Oct 30, 2018)

I havent had a good macro/micro rp in awhile. I'll bite-.
Sending you a message =u=/


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 30, 2018)

hey jack how ya doin? also im up for a macro/micro rp


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 2, 2018)

Bump


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 4, 2018)

Bump


----------

